# CAAD10 available as frameset only?



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

I didn't see anything on Cannondale's website that would indicate the CAAD10 is available as a frameset only. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

outhere said:


> I didn't see anything on Cannondale's website that would indicate the CAAD10 is available as a frameset only. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks.


Talk to your dealer. They can get them.


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

$1000 USD as I remember. If you have a busted cdale frame, you get $300 off IIRC. I think the frame upgrade program is the same discount. For $700, it's a great value IMHO.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

What are the official colors for the frameset?


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks all. I asked my dealer to make the call but he is always slow with such things. Hopefully I'll find out within the next week if what I want is available.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tranzformer said:


> What are the official colors for the frameset?


From what I was told for 2011 it was red/white or white/black.


----------



## djip24 (May 29, 2011)

The two colors available as frameset only in 2012 are the black/grey and the replica. Same colors as the 105 version... At least that's what it is in Canada, so it probably goes the same way in the U.S.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

djip24 said:


> The two colors available as frameset only in 2012 are the black/grey and the replica. Same colors as the 105 version... At least that's what it is in Canada, so it probably goes the same way in the U.S.


The team replica is nice. That is probably in my top three along with he anodized black and the naked aluminum frame. They have some good color options for '12.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Too bad red isn't available for 2012 caad's. I think it was the best color option in 2011.


----------



## djip24 (May 29, 2011)

Have you seen the white/red though? (ultegra) It's pretty sweet too! The black/grey is ok but I thought the '11 black/white looked better. But I agree, the '11 red/white looks great. I'd like to see the '12 blue/orange live though, i'm quite curious about it... It looks weird in the catalog but, you never know!
Cheers!


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, my dealer repots back from Cannondale that the only thing available in my size is the white/green team replica, which I think is pretty ugly. I simply don't like white bikes. I was hoping for the anodized black that comes on the Dura Ace model but I would have settled for the black/grey or naked aluminum. Quite disappointed and I am now looking for a different frameset for my winter road bike.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I am strongly considering getting a CAAD10 frameset for next season. I have some spare parts around to build it up with. 

One thing I noticed about the team replica is that it only looks good with white saddle, bar tape and hoods. I hate having those in white. The black/grey is nice, but I already have 2 bikes in black. I wish they would have also offered the naked frame as a frameset. Maybe that just means I don't need another frame.  I'm sure my wife would be happy.


----------

